# water temp change?



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

hey guys and gals,

i recently had to 2 p's darken up and start digging in the gravel etc, then it just stopped. they separated and went back to normal color. I decided to try changing about 40% of the water with water that is a few degrees colder and added blackwater extract. any other suggestions that might trigger breeding again?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Has one of your fish staked out a territory in the tank? Anyway, I use treated water that is significantly colder than the water in the tank, I'd say probably 10-15degrees Fahrenheit colder.

Also, I do about 30-40% water changes.


----------

